# How do I give a pigeon a pill?



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Good day everyone!

My Spartrix just arrived. I have searched the forums but cannot find directions on how to give Bob his pill. I did notice in the package insert it says to give before feeding, and remove all water for two hours. Bob has already had seed and water today.

I've never done this before - any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Administering a pill is very easy, if the pigeon has a big throat he can take the whole pill usually but if not then I cut in half or quarters and give piece by piece.

-Gently hold the pijjie and have your left hand go around the back of his neck/head and hold his beak open with your index and thumb.
-With your right hand pick up a piece of quarter of the pill and put it in the back of his throat.
-Keep him with you but remove your left hand so he can swallow it. 
-Repeat again 3 times or one more time for the remaining pieces and check to make sure it goes down.

Also Spartrix can make some birds vomit so I would remove the food or give on an empty crop. Not sure about the water though  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Glamorosi

The way Mary explained it is correct as I give about 20 garlic capsules a day to my pigeons.LOL! 

Just to add: Once you put the tablet in the back of the throat, gently push it back until you can't feel it anymore. Once the bird has it down, rub the neck under the beak in a downward motion, a few times.

Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, exactly how Treesa described it. I forgot that part 

Because the pigeon's neck is so thin you can usually see/feel the pill go down and gently rub until it's half way down to the crop.


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you both for your help.

I am worried that I'll accidentally put it in his windpipe instead of his crop - how will I know the difference? I have found some anatomy drawings online, but nothing that shows a live birds throat. 

If he throws up what do I do?? (Re-administer a pill? Wait a day?? Never give him another???)

Sorry if I seem so anxious - I am nervous about it. I want to be able to do this properly for Bob and all sick/injured birds I bring in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It does seem hard at first, but will get easy in time.

If you place the pill in the back of the throat, behind the tounge, that will avoid the windpipe.

Treesa


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry if I seem so anxious - I am nervous about it.
i know how you feel. i was nervous and shakey. i made an event out of it. i put the dogs aside so they would not bother me and turned off anything that would cause a distraction.
i realized the longer i thought about it the harder it was on me. i have watched Cindy use the spartrix. so i had an idea. 
when i gave them the spartrix i was amazed on how easy it was. i did go for cutting them in quarter tablets. if the throat is clear without canker or any obstructions it will be easy.
breathe and relax! breathe and relax!

good luck,
kim
(the rookie)


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you Kim,

I am just getting past the point where I can spray for lice without shaking knees. I kept thinking, "What if it irritates his skin?? What if the smell makes him sick?? What if - what if - what if ?". I stared at him for hours after the first time!

I hope in the future giving pills will seem a piece of cake!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The windpipe is actually too small for the pill to go down into. And once you put it in the back of the throat the pigeon will know how to swallow it. And it will go down his right side (your left if he is facing you)

Don't worry too much, once you know how to do it you will think it's so easy


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you Mary,

Knowing that puts my mind at ease!


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

We did it! I gave Bob his Spartrix about 10 minutes ago and it was easy just like you all said - he swallowed it right down!

Thank you all again for your guidance! This is me ->


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Wonderful! Good job


----------

